# Cost/time to replace valve cover gasket, $670?



## galatine (Oct 10, 2012)

My valve cover gasket is leaking oil into my plug wells and shorting my coils and damaging my plugs, I discovered this because of a cylinder 5 misfire I decided to pull the plugs and check them and noticed oil in each plug well and on all of my coils. I contacted a local independent vw mechanic and was quoted $670 to replace the valve cover gasket and plug seals, that just seems so astronomically high to me, how in depth is this job really? What is a fair price? I'm thinking about doing it my self, if any one can point me in the right direction as far as tutorials to remove the intake manifold that would be awesome. Also, where can I find a cheap Bentley? Do they really go for 120 bucks? Thanks


----------



## edeher721 (Aug 20, 2012)

buy some tools, ready up and do it yourself. just take your time and do your homework. im sure you can find a tutorial and save yourself 500 plus bucks.


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

where are you located? I would do it for a hell of a lot less then that.

its kind of a pita bc you've got to take off the intake manifold, and depending on the condition of those gaskets, they might need replaced as well.


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

oh and if you don't mind looking at a PDF, you can torrent the Bentley from pirate bay


----------



## galatine (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm in southeastern nc just outside of wilmington. I just ordered a Bentley so ill be able to read up and see if this is something I can do


----------



## Ipkyss (Oct 3, 2010)

There is a lot to it. Not hard. just a lot of stuff. Front clip/ header panel needs to atleast be unbolted and pulled a way from the motor to access the intake bolts. All lines and wires connected to the intake need to be removed. Intake removed, valve cover removed. Plus cost of gasket. The 12v I had before was a cake walk compared to the 24v. Intake bolts were much easier to get to.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

If you have a reasonable mechanical know-how, and a Bentley, you should have no problem. It is a time consuming job none the less. But you will save yourself a ton of money. Use it as a good time to check vacuum lines and make sure everything is in good shape.

Make sure you replace the intake manifold gaskets as well. Since you will have to remove the manifold as stated earlier.

Good Luck!


----------



## mycarsux (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's what you have to do to get to it.










It took me 9 hrs total to disassemble/reassemble everything. While I was in there, I also did the crack pipe and had to take the time to remove a broken valve cover bolt that snapped.


----------



## Ipkyss (Oct 3, 2010)

It really is a lot of work for a valve cover gasket. Even worse, I have to do the same thing in a few days just to change an exhaust gasket on my vrt that is leaking. But hey. Its all worth it :banghead:


----------



## VR Sparta! (Oct 22, 2012)

I will be doing this in the near future, Im getting the same oil in the wells but only in #2 and a lot of it in #5. I'll do a diy w/ pics then, also probably will be a good time to send out my ecu to APTuning...


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

I having oil in my #1 cylinder and am going to do this here soon because car is up for winter


----------

